

Path(v2) fly out menu already recreated and open sourced. - jjcall
https://github.com/levey/QuadCurveMenu

======
dajobe
It is not open sourced, at least not yet. Putting something on github
generally means it can be openly distributed. The source code says "all rights
reserved" and there is no license file.

------
edvinasbartkus
This is great how really good patterns are copied and well adopted. I remember
how the "Pull to reload" feature was first used and now it is used everywere!

~~~
jjcall
Yep, the slide out menu seems to be popping up everywhere now to.

------
TylerE
Author needs to figure out a better way of doing screencapture. Using an image
that might _actually_ induce seizures isn't a very good first impression.

~~~
lukeholder
Why does he need to make a good impression? look at the code and make your
determination - build it and make a pull request with your improved video.
This is the spirit of Github: he may be an awesome coder but weak in video
production - fork and collaborate.

~~~
docgnome
s/Github/FOSS/

Fixed that for you.

~~~
docgnome
Hrm. I was trying to make a point about confusing Github with FOSS which
greatly predates it. These days it seem to be becoming a more common mistake
to make. I guess I didn't do that very well.

------
eegilbert
This is a variant of a radial menu, first seen in an application in 1969. A
beautiful variant, but a variant. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pie_menu>

~~~
mhd
Does this (and/or the original) work like a proper pie menu, i.e. I can
manipulate it with a drag, not just two clicks? And is the the active area
really a slice of a pie and not just the circular icon (i.e. it allows be to
drag beyond one of the icons, and it still works if I'm in its "shadow").

Edit: Just installed Path, apparently it doesn't…

------
iusable
Would love to see a HTML/CSS version of this.

~~~
dwynings
This could very easily be adapted <http://playground.mobily.pl/jquery/mobily-
blocks/demo.html>

~~~
iusable
True!

------
unfletch
Nice work! It definitely looks very similar, but if you compare the animations
closely I don't think you can say it's been recreated. (And I'd bet perfecting
the animation is one place some Path engineer and/or designer spent a lot of
time.)

Specifically I'm looking at the path (small 'p') each icon takes out of and
back into the +/x button. When they're close to the button these seem to stack
on top of each other more than those in Path, which instead almost follow each
other around. Also, something about the "bounce" at the end of the open
animation looks a bit different (easiest to see looking at the bottom-most
icon).

A nice start though. And I'm sure it looks even better in person than in that
demo animated gif.

------
betterlabs
Nice work.

I love the way the new Path app looks / works but not a big fan of the fly out
menu. It adds an additional click versus having a simple bar of the actions
appear at the bottom of the screen. Does anyone else feel the same? Just
curious.

~~~
10char
A constant bottom bar would take up screen real-estate reserved for the feed,
which is where most of the user's time will be spent (mostly consume vs create
content)

And even if there was a bottom bar, Path offers 6 different posting options.
Putting all of them on one bar, or hiding them somehow with a slider, would
make it seem awfully crowded.

~~~
sandofsky
More importantly, the bottom bar is for switching tabs, just like tabs in a
browser. It doesn't make sense for performing actions.

A tab bar would be a worthwhile replacement for the slide out left menu, which
adds friction to switching sections, and lacks discoverability. If you want
people ever visiting those sections, it's worth the screen real estate you
lose.

------
kadavy
Cool! I think I'd like for the icons to be in a rising diagonal arrangement.
Less work for the first joint of the thumb. Imagine it on the iPhone app...see
what I mean?

------
jtchang
I'm confused. Yes this is cool but it kinda looks like where Macromedia Flash
started out. Don't tell me we are so far ahead we are now going backwards.

------
llimllib
What is Path(v2)?

edit: googling suggests it's this iphone app: <https://path.com/>

~~~
jonursenbach
The second iteration of the Path iOS application.

------
joshu
Startup does something to differentiate themselves, is immediately copied.

Lame.

~~~
windsurfer
Startup does something clever but simple; competition begins quickly.

It's not the creator's fault that it's easy to reproduce and he did so in his
free time. It's now free for everyone. Maybe the startup could clone his repo
and keep part of their product updated by the community for free.

~~~
joshu
believe me: i deeply understand what's happening here; when i did del.icio.us
there were hundreds of copies. because they did not understand the core
decisions, they generally went down the wrong path.

improving upon is cool. copying is lame.

~~~
alexknowshtml
I've felt this pain deeply as well, and a non-technology company. Founding one
of the earliest successful coworking spaces, lots of other "shared offices"
have popped up and even Regus has co-opted the term coworking and the physical
attributes of a coworking space without considering the underlying decisions
or core values that we've established.

See also: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cargo_cult>

